# Vet/Tierartz Near Hahn/Frankfurt Airport



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

I am looking for a Vet near to the Hahn Airport to have the doggy sorted out for coming back through the UK.

We have used one in Dunkirk before but that means hanging around Dunkirk for 24 hours, 1 hour is long enough.

My wife is flying back from Hahn Airport on the 29 December, so a vet near there would be perfect. It will take 24hrs to drive to calais. 

Has anyone ever used a vet in this area. It is close to the mosel so I would think lots of you may have visited the area.

Thanks in advance.


----------

